# Conseils pour nettoyer plastique Imac G4



## Boboss29 (12 Août 2014)

Bonsoir, mon imac G4, acquis depuis peu, est quelque peu jauni et terne... Je souhaiterais donc lui rendre sa  blancheur d'antan, quelqu'un aurait des conseils pour cela ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## huguesdelamure (12 Août 2014)

Le jauni sur les plastiques, ça ne s'enlève pas, c'est une altération du matériau.


----------



## Boboss29 (12 Août 2014)

Et il n'y a justement pas une astuce pour l'atténuer ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2014)

tu peux commencer par l'huile de coude
fais un test par exemple derrière l'écran
tu verras vite si c'est du jaunissement dû a_u temps qui passe_  ou si c'est dû au contexte d'utilisation par ancien proprio ( jamais de nettoyage , gros fumeur etc)


----------



## huguesdelamure (12 Août 2014)

Ben, la seule vraie solution c'est d'enlever le plastique jauni en le grattant. sur une Super Nintendo, ca passe, sur un iMac, moins.


----------



## Boboss29 (12 Août 2014)

J'a essayé avec un mélange de vinaigre + liquide vaisselle + eau, avec du sopalin... ça a pas mal décrassé la bécane, mais c'est pas encore blanc immaculé... Bon la bécane est ancienne, les aléas du temps...


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2014)

Il y a le bain au http://retr0bright.wikispaces.com/

J'ai mis du temps à retrouver le post où j'avais lu ça. Rendons au Parasite ce qui appartient au Parasite 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t357156.html


----------

